# Tom's knives



## TB_London

So photography skills are lacking and these are iphone pics but i thought i'd put up some pics of the herd

Gyutos

270 Devin Thomas ITK AEBL






270 Takamura SG2









270 Catcheside EN42J









250 Takeda AS





240 Shigefusa with Adam Marr handle









210 Hattori KD Cowry X













Sujis

270 Hattori HD VG-10





210 Carter AS





Santokus

Catcheside EN42





Moritaka AS





Carter with Stefan handle White


----------



## TB_London

Petties

Catcheside custom 15n20&EN42










Carter Funyaki White





Itou R2





Unknown carbons










Single bevels

240 Aritsugu yanagiba










Aritsugu? deba











Usuba





Others:

Carter Honesuki White





Hattori HD Honesuki VG-10





Misono Hankotsu





Unkown Nakiri





Rehandled CCK cleaver





Knives i've made:

First knife that has gone through a through a few profile iterations on the grinder





First laminated blade





First damascus laminated blade-my sister's christmas present





Damascus laminated honesuki in the making


----------



## Timthebeaver

I'm going to guess there's not a nicer collection in the UK. - Cool stuff Tom.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice collection Tom. The Takamura SG2 caught my eye, you might be one of the few people here who have one of these.


----------



## TB_London

Dave Martell said:


> Nice collection Tom. The Takamura SG2 caught my eye, you might be one of the few people here who have one of these.



I picked it up in Japan, and was my first real japanese gyuto. The edge it came with was really impressive, i don't think i've been able to improve on it as it came tree topping sharp. Holds the edge for ages too.
Something makes me grab for the ITK over it most of the time though, think i just prefer the balance, but it really should see more board time than it does. Maybe a handle upgrade is in order


----------



## Andrew H

Very nice collection. Hattori KD envy.


----------



## bcrano

Super collection. A number of drool worthy knives.


----------



## kalaeb

Spectacular knives!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Stunning collection Tom. The threads in this forum keep getting better and better. Can you talk about any particular favorites?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Very cool collection.


----------



## mc2442

Yeah, what they said. Some beautiful knives!! I only hope to use that kind of variety, much less own them in a long, long time.


----------



## WillC

Nice Tom, Your ones have turned out very nice. Have you put the blue paper core damascus to the test much yet?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Wow! What a stash!


----------



## TB_London

Couple of additions to the kit:

Zwilling Cermax petty in MC66 (ZDP-189?) got it to try the steel and still looking for the perfect petty





Hattori Forum Petty VG-10, again searching for the petty, and wanted to try the Forum line





Stephan Fowler 240 Gyuto Wrought and 52100 San Mai. Only arrived 2 hours ago......





Takeda Double bevel Deba in Blue 2. Bought it for some of the heavier tasks, and really like the Takeda Gyuto





Tojiro ITK breadknife with rehandle in Horse Chestnut burl. Best serrated knife i've used





Tojiro Senkou (Flash in the US) VG-10. 





Watanabe 240mm Gyuto Blue 2


----------



## Deckhand

Wow, that is a great expense of knives! Love the 270mm gyutos and a KD. They are all nice!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Nice collection. The Takamura is stunning.

Rick


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice collection!


----------



## oivind_dahle

I offer 400 USD for the Hattori KD


----------



## apicius9

Glad to see you added some knives to your meager collection  Very nice set! Hard to pick a favorite, but I realized again how much I like the profile of the Watanabe gyutos.

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I like your definition of "a couple" Tom. 

Who rehandled the bread knife? I approve.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Just noticed the thread (in which I posted of course) where you documented rehandling the Tojiro yourself. :O

Nice work TB, and a brilliant overall collection.


----------



## Candlejack

THat takamura is stunning, i think that may be the sexiest blade of the day


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Who sells Takamura knives?


----------



## TB_London

I picked it up in Japan on kappabashi dori. Sharpened it the other day but it was almost too sharp sticking in the board if I was any more than gentle. Still working up the courage to rehandle it


----------



## tk59

oivind_dahle said:


> I offer 400 USD for the Hattori KD


I thought your fiance had taken control of your finances due to your mental illness.:lol2:

+1 on the Takamura.


----------



## TB_London

tk59 said:


> I thought your fiance had taken control of your finances due to your mental illness.:lol2:



Shame, I'd already started packing it....... :justkidding:


----------



## Twistington

tk59 said:


> I thought your fiance had taken control of your finances due to your mental illness.:lol2:
> 
> +1 on the Takamura.



He might have prepared for this with two identities with separate bank accounts... or he's still in denial. :scared4:


Tom: nice collection there!


----------



## oivind_dahle

Anyway. Nice collections. There are members here with some really impressive knives.
Someday Ill be one of them  Loved the KD, a really great investment .)


----------



## brainsausage

If that Tak had a custom wa handle by one of the scroundrels who play with wood around here...  Well- it might be too much. It might cause a dimensional rift just by existing or something...


----------



## tk59

I just noticed your Carter honesuki is actually AS steel, not white. What happened to the heel on that guy?


----------



## JMac

Sick Line of. Would love to get my hands on a Takamura.


----------



## TB_London

tk59 said:


> I just noticed your Carter honesuki is actually AS steel, not white. What happened to the heel on that guy?



Oops yeah mislabelled, and no edit facility to correct..... 
Nothing wrong with the heel, really slight overgrind but <1mm long and at the very corner which I've had on quite a few knives, surprised it shows up in the low res iPhone pic


----------



## oivind_dahle

Why not sell the KD to fund new knives?
I know a buyer


----------



## tk59

TB_London said:


> ...Nothing wrong with the heel, really slight overgrind but <1mm long and at the very corner which I've had on quite a few knives, surprised it shows up in the low res iPhone pic


Hmm. I'm just asking because I have a 180 mm Carter "honesuki." It's really more of a petty. Anyway, the heel on mine drops quite a bit lower than yours. Basically, take yours and drop the heel some so the edge profile is nearly flat except for the last bit toward the tip and you get mine.


----------



## TB_London

Ah I see what you mean. To be honest it doesn't get used much as a honesuki, tried it a few times but kept nicking the bones, and didn't feel too confident with it going through the joints as it is so thin it just kinda feels fragile. It gets used mostly as a petty. I like a honesuki for braking down legs but prefer the extra length and narrow blade of a western boning knife for whole birds. I'm so used to a western knife with a bit of flex that i cant feel my way round the bones with a rigid blade. Hoping it's just a matter of practice


----------



## tk59

I recently started using mine more or less as a honesuki. I did have to thicken my edge a little due to microchipping on bones. I think I'm using 15-20 deg on a side or so and I haven't experienced any chipping since.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love your collection! Thanks for sharing, but you need a wa-handled Shig, it's a must for any collection.


----------



## TB_London

Seems like all the images died out of the thread so as a necro update


----------



## cotedupy

Woah! _Nice_. I could ask a heap of questions but will limit myself to two: 

What of those are UK made? I can see a Catcheside and I think a BF petty. I assume there might be some others too...

What brands are the cleavers on either side of the CCK?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Man. Those westerns are getting me excited! Beautiful.


----------

